# This is poping all over my fescue



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Anybody know what this is and how to kill it?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

The pic is too far away and out of focus. Take a pic closer of a target plant.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Powhatan said:


> The pic is too far away and out of focus. Take a pic closer of a target plant.


Is this better?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

That looks like garlic mustard.


----------

